# Grammar Peeve



## Blues (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, I saw this again this morning, and the Pet Peeve thread inspired me to write about it.

I again came up behind a car with a license plate holder that read "Alumni, Local State College".

Now, unless two or more people from that household went to Local State College, this is plain wrong.  The driver of that car was female, so it should read "Alumna".  If I ever have a bout of temporary insanity and am tempted to buy a similar plate, it had d*mn well better say "Alumnus", or I wouldn't touch it with a 3 meter pole.

[rant] It has always struck me as particularly perverse to advertise that you spent 4 years and untold thousands of dollars at a college/university, while managing all that time to hold tightly onto your ignorance.  It seems a good advertisement for what colleges and universities to stay far away from. [/rant]

OK, I feel better now :hysterical: 

-Bob


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 20, 2012)

Blues said:


> OK, I saw this again this morning, and the Pet Peeve thread inspired me to write about it.
> 
> I
> 
> ...



Shouldn't that be which?


----------



## Blues (Jul 20, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> Shouldn't that be which?



Touché !

......


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, it should be "which".  

Also, the license frame was probably purchased to support the Local State College Alumni Association, which certainly contains more than one graduate.  When used this way, the Latin masculine plural is preferred form and that would include all females who are members of that body.  It would be assumed that one has to be an alumnus or an alumnae in order to belong to the Alumni Association.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 20, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> Shouldn't that be which?



:hysterical:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 20, 2012)

*Au Contraire, Mon Frère.*




Cheryl20772 said:


> Yes, it should be "which".


Better yet = which-all to avoid, or what-all if you prefer.  _Mox nix._ 

If you are a guy graduate, you're an alumnus. 

Lady graduate, alumna. 

Bunch of lady graduates, alumnae. 

Bunch of guy graduates -- also, bunch of mixed-gender graduates -- alumni.  

Generally the organization looking after graduates & dinging on them for contributions to various college & university causes is known as Alumni Association.  It would not be any kind of gross violation for them to put University Alumni on their T-shirts & license-plate borders, etc., even though the person inside the shirt or car, etc., might be just a solitary alumnus or unaccompanied alumna. 

The main question is not grammar or syntax.  It's philosophical -- i.e., _Would You Rather Be Right Or Would You Rather Be Happy ?_

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Yes, it should be "which".
> 
> Also, the license frame was probably purchased to support the Local State College Alumni Association, which certainly contains more than one graduate.  When used this way, the Latin masculine plural is preferred form and that would include all females who are members of that body.  It would be assumed that one has to be an alumnus or an alumnae in order to belong to the Alumni Association.



Is the Alumni Association a container ?


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 20, 2012)

{deleted} - I forgot, I know better than too get in the sights of the grammar police


----------



## heathpack (Jul 20, 2012)

Blues said:


> Now, unless two or more people from that household went to Local State College, this is plain wrong.
> 
> -Bob



I conclude that two people jointly own that car and that they both went to Local State College.  I'll bet you can order plate holders from that alumni organization that read "Alumnus," "Alumna," "Alumni," and "Alumnae.". I therefore further conclude that this car is not owned by a single male, or a single female or a lesbian couple (because Alumnus, Alumna, and Alumnae were not the plate variants chosen).  And, my dear Watson, the most common form of male-female joint ownership of a car is husband and wife.  Hence, my final conclusion that the car is owned by a married couple who graduated from the local state college and are sufficiently wealthy to be contributors to the alumni association.  Hopefully this will help should a nefarious crime be committed in which the perpetrators are suspected to be persons matching this profile.  

An additional peeve: Note the incorrect punctuation above (after the quotation around "Alumnae").  That's not me.  I know it's wrong.  The period should go where I put it- after the "e" but before the quotation mark.  The I Pad always adds the period after the quotation mark.  It's wrong but I can't make it stop.  Please don't think my multi-thousand dollar English literature degree left me unclear on the rules of punctuation.   

-Sherlock


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 20, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I conclude that two people jointly own that car and that they both went to Local State College.  I'll bet you can order plate holders from that alumni organization that read "Alumnus," "Alumna," "Alumni," and "Alumnae.". I therefore further conclude that this car is not owned by a single male, or a single female or a lesbian couple (because Alumnus, Alumna, and Alumnae were not the plate variants chosen).  And, my dear Watson, the most common form of male-female joint ownership of a car is husband and wife.  Hence, my final conclusion that the car is owned by a married couple who graduated from the local state college and are sufficiently wealthy to be contributors to the alumni association.  Hopefully this will help should a nefarious crime be committed in which the perpetrators are suspected to be persons matching this profile.



Now I'm really confused.  Are there three different cars involved in this train wreck?


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 20, 2012)

Speaking of alumni...

What drives me crazy is the name of the college team in Illinios... they call themselves the _Fighting Alumni..._ 

Now, why would they call themselves that, when they're still in school?


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 20, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Speaking of alumni...
> 
> What drives me crazy is the name of our the college team in Illinios... they call themselves the _Fighting Alumni_?
> 
> Now, why would they call themselves that, when they're still in school?



alum·nus
noun \ə-ˈləm-nəs\
plural alum·ni
Definition of ALUMNUS
1
: a person who has *attended* or has graduated from a particular school, college, or university
2
: a person who is a former member, employee, contributor, or *inmate* 

They may have attended yesterday?


----------



## Blues (Jul 20, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Speaking of alumni...
> 
> What drives me crazy is the name of the college team in Illinios... they call themselves the _Fighting Alumni..._
> 
> Now, why would they call themselves that, when they're still in school?



Hey, now you're talking about *my* alma mater!

And it's the Fighting Illini, *not* the Fighting Alumni :rofl: 

-Bob


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 20, 2012)

Blues said:


> Hey, now you're talking about *my* alma mater!
> 
> And it's the Fighting Illini, *not* the Fighting Alumni :rofl:
> 
> -Bob


 
Ah, so that's where I went wrong...


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 20, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Is the Alumni Association a container ?


Surely you are being facetious.  The first meaning of the verb "contain" is "include".  See here to remove confusion: http://thesaurus.com/browse/contain


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 20, 2012)

Blues said:


> Hey, now you're talking about *my* alma mater!
> 
> And it's the Fighting Illini, *not* the Fighting Alumni :rofl:
> 
> -Bob



Didn't the politically correct and the NCAA force the school to drop the Chief and the phrase Fighting Illini?


----------



## heathpack (Jul 20, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> Now I'm really confused.  Are there three different cars involved in this train wreck?



C John, _do_ try to keep up.

_That car_ is the car which the OP observed.

_This car_ is the car to which I refer- which does indeed happen to be _that car_ which the OP observed.

_The car_ is the car about which the conclusion is drawn- the very same car as _that car_ and _this car_.

It's really quite elementary- both logically and grammatically.   

-Sherlock


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 20, 2012)

Bwolf said:


> Didn't the politically correct and the NCAA force the school to drop the Chief and the phrase Fighting Illini?


The NCAA forced the University of North Dakota to drop their "Fighting Sioux" slogan.  

Kurt


----------



## K&PFitz (Jul 20, 2012)

The Chief is gone, but not the team name.  However, if they don't start playing better in both football and basketball, they may be forced to drop the "Fighting" part.


----------



## Blues (Jul 20, 2012)

Bwolf said:


> Didn't the politically correct and the NCAA force the school to drop the Chief and the phrase Fighting Illini?



The terminally PC and brain-dead NCAA did indeed force us to drop Chief Illiniwek.  Which is a crying shame, because (1) every Chief I ever saw provided the best halftime show I've seen, and (2) even the chief of the Peoria Tribe of Oklahoma, the closest living descendents of the Illiniwek Confederacy, has endorsed the Fighting Illini and specifically Chief Illiniwek as providing a proud representative to such an illustrious seat of higher education.

But I'm not aware that the phrase "Fighting Illini" was ever banned, or even under consideration for banning.  It's still the official name for all the varsity teams at UIUC.

[off soapbox now]

-Bob


----------



## Blues (Jul 20, 2012)

K&PFitz said:


> The Chief is gone, but not the team name.  However, if they don't start playing better in both football and basketball, they may be forced to drop the "Fighting" part.



Back in the mid '70s, Mad Magazine rewrote the lyrics for at least a dozen fight songs for college teams.  I still remember the one for UI:

We're Orange and Blue Illinois
From laughing at you, Illinois
We backed you to stand
'gainst the best in the land
And you fell on your can, Illinois (rah, rah)


-Bob
Bronze Tablet, class of, oh, nevermind


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 20, 2012)

If a person is going to represent there college well, they should always be careful to insure that they write correctly and not make to many grammerical erratum.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 20, 2012)

*Siss - Boom - Bah !*




Blues said:


> And it's the Fighting Illini, *not* the Fighting Alumni


F_ighting Alumni_ is the best college-university nickname I've ever heard of -- right up there with the outstanding band names _Federal Jazz Commission_ & the _Nuclear Whales Saxophone Orchestra_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Surely you are being facetious.  The first meaning of the verb "contain" is "include".  See here to remove confusion: http://thesaurus.com/browse/contain



Grrrrr.  I disagree with thesaurus.com. I think using the verb "contain" to refer to anything other than a "container" sounds strange. 

So just to be ornery (moi?), I will point out that, according to Sherlock, above, the period goes before the quotation mark, unless you are using an iPad, which seems to have its own rules.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 20, 2012)

> If a person is going to represent *there* college well, they should always be careful to insure that they write correctly and not make to many grammerical erratum.





 Yikes! Messin with us, or is this for real?


----------



## geekette (Jul 20, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Yikes! Messin with us, or is this for real?



Messing.  You missed *insure* ...


----------



## Elan (Jul 20, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Yikes! Messin with us, or is this for real?



  Maid since too me.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 20, 2012)

Phydeaux said:


> Yikes! Messin with us, or is this for real?



C'mon Phydeaux, I'm sure Roger was just messing with us!  Note also the disagreement in number (a person..there/their, they, they), insure vs ensure,  and erratum vs errata.  

Right Roger?  Please tell us you were just messing with us.  




Elan said:


> Maid since too me.



HaHa Elan; yep, Roger's post did to me, but I had to read yours twice to get it!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't think we are going to get a consensus of opinion here. Pun intended!


----------



## pjrose (Jul 20, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> I don't think we are going to get a consensus of opinion here. Pun intented!



Isn't that an oxymoron rather than a pun?

I'll bite my tongue on your minor typo; after all, we aren't here to bash each other unless it's in good fun. Unless, of course, you are a timeshare salesman hee hee hee?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 20, 2012)

*Not Just Exactly.*




pjrose said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron rather than a pun?


Nah. 

More like a tautology -- not that there's anything wrong with oxymorons.

- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Mel (Jul 20, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Grrrrr.  I disagree with thesaurus.com. I think using the verb "contain" to refer to anything other than a "container" sounds strange.


... which is why the proper word would be "comprise," or the passive voice "composed of" (not to be confused with "comprised of" which would be incorrect.

The Alumni Association's headquarters might contain several alumni, but the building might also be vacant.  I am confident the Alumni Association comprises multiple alumni, even if the building is in fact vacant, and contains none.

This is fun:whoopie:


----------



## pjrose (Jul 21, 2012)

Mel said:


> ... which is why the proper word would be "comprise," or the passive voice "composed of" (not to be confused with "comprised of" which would be incorrect.
> 
> The Alumni Association's headquarters might contain several alumni, but the building might also be vacant.  I am confident the Alumni Association comprises multiple alumni, even if the building is in fact vacant, and contains none.
> 
> This is fun:whoopie:



I believe that still sounds odd. Let's see.....

Several alumni might occupy..... (nope, the word "occupy" has taken on additional meaning lately)

Several alumni were in.... (yuck, passive, though I believe that's the usual wording)

Yup, I think it's fun too.  What does that say about us?


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 21, 2012)

"Comprise" sounds overly formal. There is nothing wrong with using the very plain vanilla verb "have."

April has thirty days; May has thirty-one.

While the Alumni Building might not contain any members at the moment, I can assure you that the Association itself has many members.

(For those who are reading both of the current threads on proper usage, please note the semicolon in the second paragraph.)


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you won't find "Fighting Illini" on the uniforms anymore.  Just Illinois. The athletic website is indeed FightingIllini.com. But even there, "Fighting Illini" doesn't seem to be used.

IIRC, Iowa and Minnesota vowed to refuse to host or participate with any Illinois team with "Figting Illini" on the uniforms. 

So, taking the phrase off the uniforms seems to be a politically correct issue and perhaps a University level decision if not a Big Ten agreement.



Blues said:


> The terminally PC and brain-dead NCAA did indeed force us to drop Chief Illiniwek.  Which is a crying shame, because (1) every Chief I ever saw provided the best halftime show I've seen, and (2) even the chief of the Peoria Tribe of Oklahoma, the closest living descendents of the Illiniwek Confederacy, has endorsed the Fighting Illini and specifically Chief Illiniwek as providing a proud representative to such an illustrious seat of higher education.
> 
> But I'm not aware that the phrase "Fighting Illini" was ever banned, or even under consideration for banning.  It's still the official name for all the varsity teams at UIUC.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 21, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron rather than a pun?
> 
> I'll bite my tongue on your minor typo; after all, we aren't here to bash each other unless it's in good fun. Unless, of course, you are a timeshare salesman hee hee hee?



Can't believe the deafening silence to my post.

It does appear oxymoron is a more gooder descriptor. Maybe this will incite more discourse.

I am sure Professor Hoffman, my English Prof, rolled over in her grave.

If typos were a flogging offense here, there would be a lot of dead horses stacked up on TUG!:deadhorse: 

No, I am not a time share salesperson, as I told RR I made so much money I could not afford to pay the taxes, retired and set up my charity! Now is this a truism or BS!

10/4 outta de back door on all four!


----------



## 1950bing (Jul 21, 2012)

there vs their
effect vs affect
advice vs advise


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 21, 2012)

Blues said:


> Back in the mid '70s, Mad Magazine rewrote the lyrics for at least a dozen fight songs for college teams. I still remember the one for UI:
> 
> We're Orange and Blue Illinois
> From laughing at you, Illinois
> ...


 
we sang a much raunchier version than that


----------



## Blues (Jul 21, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> we sang a much raunchier version than that



Are you a fellow Illini?  Cool.  Please PM me with the lyrics  

-Bob


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 21, 2012)

sorry, went to NIU


----------



## pjrose (Jul 21, 2012)

*This could be a very long list!*



1950bing said:


> there vs their
> effect vs affect
> advice vs advise



There are sooooo many, and the less people read (so that they can SEE what the words look like) the more of these errors we'll see.

lay vs lie
anyway vs anyways
where are you vs where are you at
seen vs saw
its vs it's
there, their, they're
bias vs biased 
and many, many more

and here's one I've seen a few times lately
errands vs aarons


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 22, 2012)

pjrose said:


> There are sooooo many, and the less people read (so that they can SEE what the words look like) the more of these errors we'll see.
> 
> lay vs lie
> anyway vs anyways
> ...





Hey PJ:



I am sure you had no inkling of what a Pandora's Box  you would throw  open  when you decided to bring some humor to life and ye olde  Colorado horse trader  reached in his saddle bags .

Finished Sunday  paper and waiting for the ball game to start and watch Rockies lose for 14th Sunday in a row.  But a good excuse for  having a few cold Coronas in the 100% heat.  Got to brainstorming with my cat and came up with following.

We have great mods that keep the Forum going and occassionaly mention members who have expertise in specific areas.

It appears we need an endowed chair for a Professor of Grammatical and Spelling  Infractions.This potentate would provide remedial training for   violators.  Say immediate suspension of posting priviledges.  Perhaps diagramming 25  sentences and, of course,    Ann Landers 10 lashes with a wet noodle.  Writing the  word correctly spelled say 100 times.  I don't think they do diagramming any more but it sure made it clear what adverbs, adjectives, dangling participles, tenses and singular and plural were. Of course,  this was back in the  day of great flood when Johnny Cash was considered money found behind the toilet, Elvis was just getting heart broken at some hotel and Ed Sullivan could even show him below the waist, not to mention the crisis with Lucy being pregnant!  Rowan and Martin  had to coin a new word, bippie,  as censors would not approve boo-bee or booby.

Also,  start a grass roots campaign to add a spell checker to other great Forum bells and whistles!

This would be the start of a program to move  people into the noblesse obige!


Came up with a few more tibets like  being sent to the principal  as I did not agree with English teacher  principles. Probably what would happen to me if in your English class!

Hear/here;  two/ too/ to;  deer/dear;  read/reed;   sole/soul;  fowl/foul;  no/know;   there/their/dare;  for/fore/four;  whole/hole;  knew/new;  cat/kat;  threw/through; see/sea;  bite/byte;  crew/krewe; tow/toe;  sale/sail;  meet/meat;  boar/bore; peal/peel;  wear/ware; fair/fare;  by/buy/bye; missed/mist; bare/bear; read/red;  Beware of semicolons!  Do you know of any 4 baggers?


Then we have our idioms: we sack our groceries out West  while Easterners bag theirs,  when DW (GF)  gets mad she puts out to buck pasture while back East grabs a butcher knife,     moonie pies back East are  fancy treat with chocolate, marshmellow, etc. while here  some would ask "stepped in what? ",  two can live as cheaply as one, but costs twice as much,  where does ones lap  go when they stand up?, how do bumble  bees fly when aerodynamical engineer can prove impossible?,   the poor butcher who backed into his meat grinder and got a little behind in his work, fat lady that backed into plane propeller and dis-aster.


What is relationship of following words:  theory, hypothesis and fact as they relate to mankind?


Did you hear about  the octaroon  professor who was  peripatetic during  his  search for  documents germane to  his tome and finally found during his penuiltimate search of a grotto??


And, a parting question, what is difference  in unlawful and illegal? Unlawful is against the law and ill-eagle is a sick bird!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 22, 2012)

*Pairs & Snares.*

Toad <--> Towed. 

Tow <--> Toe. 

Blew <--> Blue.

Flees <--> Fleas.

Chute <--> Shoot.

Don't get me started. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## akbmusic (Jul 22, 2012)

*Were you a physics major too?*



"Roger" said:


> If a person is going to represent there college well, they should always be careful to insure that they write correctly and not make to many grammerical erratum.



This is why I prefer math and physics


----------



## pjrose (Jul 23, 2012)

akbmusic said:


> This is why I prefer math and physics



Math and physics require even more precision!  A misspelling isn't likely to throw off a whole paper like a miscalculation or an incorrectly transcribed sign or number would throw off a whole project.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 23, 2012)

Kona Lovers said:


> I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.



Took me a second.....good one!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2012)

One of my biggest is the misuse of an apostrophe when you're not using a word as possessive. I see it all the time in official documents at work. A co-worker thought I was being petty when I corrected him on a report we were writing together.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Then we have our idioms: we sack our groceries out West  while Easterners bag theirs,  when DW (GF)  gets mad she puts out to buck pasture while back East grabs a butcher knife,     moonie pies back East are  fancy treat with chocolate, marshmellow, etc.



Moon Pies are made in Chattanooga TN, but my northern friend calls them "Whoopie Pies" when we bring them to her husband.

I never heard the term "carry me to the store" used instead of "take me to the store" until I met our very southern Georgia friend (elderly). I like it so much that I use it myself now.

Sheila


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 29, 2012)

*Apostrophe Work Can Be Tricky.*




sfwilshire said:


> One of my biggest is the misuse of an apostrophe when you're not using a word as possessive. I see it all the time in official documents at work. A co-worker thought I was being petty when I corrected him on a report we were writing together.


Shux, it's tricky enough getting the apostrophe right when you _are_ forming possessives. 

It's tricky (& important) enough that it's Rule 1 in Strunk & White.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 29, 2012)

My MIL was from Arkansas.  She used to say she was "goin' to the stow'."

Most people in Louisiana say they are going to "make groceries' when they mean they are going to the supermarket to shop.

Interesting how different things are in various areas of our country.  Regardless of where I've lived, I have always called carbonated drinks either soda or soda pop. Nowadays, to be cute, when a waiter asks what I want to drink, if it isn't water, I say "Diet brown stuff."  Believe it or not, some of them don't get it.  Those that do think it is cute.

Fern



sfwilshire said:


> I never heard the term "carry me to the store" used instead of "take me to the store" until I met our very southern Georgia friend (elderly). I like it so much that I use it myself now.
> 
> Sheila


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 10, 2012)

*Real World Application*

Interesting  philosophy from  a business executive!



Actually agree with this guy . . . If you "could care less,"* then you won't be working for him!

*of course, it's: "I couldn't care less."  




If you think an apostrophe was one of the 12 disciples of Jesus, you will never work for me. If you think a semicolon is a regular colon with an identity crisis, I will not hire you. If you scatter commas into a sentence with all the discrimination of a shotgun, you might make it to the foyer before we politely escort you from the building. . . .

Tech industry CEO Kyle Wiens on why he gives a grammar test to all prospective employees.

Everyone who applies for a position at either of my companies, iFixit or Dozuki, takes a mandatory grammar test. Extenuating circumstances aside (dyslexia, English language learners, etc.), if job hopefuls can't distinguish between "to" and "too," their applications go into the bin. . . .

[G]rammar is relevant for all companies. Yes, language is constantly changing, but that doesn't make grammar unimportant. Good grammar is credibility, especially on the internet. In blog posts, on Facebook statuses, in e-mails, and on company websites, your words are all you have. They are a projection of you in your physical absence. And, for better or worse, people judge you if you can't tell the difference between their, there, and they're. . . .

If it takes someone more than 20 years to notice how to properly use "it's," then that's not a learning curve I'm comfortable with. So, even in this hyper-competitive market, I will pass on a great programmer who cannot write.

Grammar signifies more than just a person's ability to remember high school English. I've found that people who make fewer mistakes on a grammar test also make fewer mistakes when they are doing something completely unrelated to writing˜like stocking shelves or labeling parts.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 10, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> The main question is not grammar or syntax.  It's philosophical -- i.e., _Would You Rather Be Right Or Would You Rather Be Happy ?_
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​[/FONT]



Reminded me of a poem I learned in High School -

Here lies the body of Michael O'Day
Who died maintaining the Right of Way
He was right, dead right, as he sailed along
But he's just as dead as if he'd been wrong.

Richard


----------



## 1950bing (Aug 10, 2012)

How about children being called "chaps"


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 10, 2012)

Out West here in Colorado  chaps are what cowboys wear, English geltlemen are called  or what one applies to sore lips(chaps stick)!

Go Peyton and Broncos!


----------



## Janette (Aug 11, 2012)

Different areas of the country have different dialects. When I open my mouth, there is no doubt that I have always lived in the south. I am well educated and know correct English but my Southern speech comes out when I speak. I think it is cute when my young grandchildren try to help Grandma. On the other hand, most of my neighbors are not southern and they are learning to interpret my speech. When I see a question mark on their faces, I realize that I need to rephrase. Friendship, love and support are important to me. You could get a list of pet peeves from me in a 15 minute conversation, but I hope I would be judged by my heart. I have enjoyed this tread and it would be nice if I could get my brain to work before my mouth. Just be sure not to judge a person by their speech. It might be me!


----------

